# where to cash in an italian cheque with no bank acc in italy?



## estherina34

Hi,im wondering if anyone knows if i can cash in an italian cheque in italy without a bank account there please....and if there are any costs in doing so else where?

thank you in advance!

reggers:


----------



## Arturo.c

estherina34 said:


> Hi,im wondering if anyone knows if i can cash in an italian cheque in italy without a bank account there please....and if there are any costs in doing so else where?
> 
> thank you in advance!
> 
> reggers:


In theory, you can cash a cheque by going to the bank branch where the person who signed the cheque has his bank account, bringing a valid ID (passport or identity card). In this way the cashier can check both the signature on the cheque and your identity.

In practice, quite a few persons have found some cashiers who are very reluctant to cash your cheque, insisting that you don't have the proper ID or that you have to open a bank account, then put the money in your account. This is true only of the cheque is "sbarrato", meaning it has two lines drawn across a corner.

Bank clerks are wary of cashing checks to people they're not familiar with because if a bank cashier cashes a counterfeit check or gives the money to someone with a fake document, he will have to refund the bank of the loss.

You could try to go to the bank wearing your best smile and bringing two ID documents (eg passport and driving license) and see if you find a cashier in a good mood. Otherwise you will have to ask a friend with a bank account to cash the check for you.

Usually no fees are levied to cash a personal check in Euro.


----------

